# SSBB



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone want to battle in ssbb?
Here are my rules. 
-Any map you want
-any items you want
-any character you want
Just message your fc and ill tell you mine


----------



## Superbird (Aug 12, 2010)

This needs to go in the Video Games section. Really.


----------

